# Can U still here your arrow hit



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Can U still hear your arrow or that deer or a squirrel cutting. [ Later


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

I have hearing loss in my left ear due to many ear infections as a kid. I can still hear out of it, but there are many frequencies that I do not hear. A major problem with me, is that I can hear something approaching in the leaves, but can not tell direction. I can't even begin to count how many times I have been busted when trying to locate the direction they are coming from. And if they approach from my left side, or from behind, there are times that I do not even know they are there until it is too late. It can be very frustrating. I have to constantly be scanning, which I am sure the movement has busted me more times than I even know about.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

I too have some hearing loss due to childhood infections and shooting shotguns a lot before we realized the importance of hearing protection. I hear many sounds quite well, but not the higher pitched sounds. So I can hear an arrow hitting out to about 50 yards. 
Also a deer walking and a squirrel cutting, but probably not from as far as someone with no hearing loss.

Allen


----------



## JimDE (Aug 3, 2008)

I have shot firearms and worked in manufacturing all my life....... so my hearing does have issues but as long as there isn't a ton of ambient noise I do hear my arrow hit.Of course currently I am using a 21/64th did shaft and 5/16" topcoat pin points which cause a very slight ledge going in which adds to the sound of the hit.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Been very lucky as have never done anything to protect my hearing & so far I can hear pretty well. Birds, squirrels, animals walking & arrows hitting something. My wife not so lucky as she is 13 years younger & has hearing aids in both ears & hearing is still deteriorating & her doc. says just a matter of time & will be deaf.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello Guys
Well its certain frequency sounds I can't hear.
Now on the phone with my archery friends and others. I am having them repeat there selves. Very embarking to say the least.

Well for hunting I used a pair of 50 D B gain ear muffs.
Well No mo. I done a Google search for a 50 db phone.
Really had no idea they made one. Didn't want one with a lot of bells

As luck would have it I found one for $99.40
There were pric-er ones. But I gambled on this one. And it paid off with dividends .
After trying it for a week. I ordered my only aunt one . She will be 103 in July

She didn't quit deer hunting till she reach 100.
I have posted a few treads of my aunt and her deer here.
Love to talk with her. And here here deer stories.

Well guys this phone has really opened up lot of conversation lately for me.I had got to the point I dtdn't want to answer a phone.

Amplicom PowerTel 760 Assure Amplified Phone - Hard of Hearing 50dB - Low Vision.:tea: [ Later


----------



## rcmjr (Jan 31, 2007)

I have tinnitus, my constant background noise sounds like a summer evening with all the locusts/cicadas singing. I can still here an arrow hit target, birds, squirrels, and walking in leaves.
I have to make the wife repeat herself quite often when speaking to me......but is that the tinnitus??:becky:


----------



## edthearcher (Nov 2, 2002)

yes but than i have 2 hearing aids in my ears, i can even hear my wife fart


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello 
Your 2 hearing aids was they prescription . If so how long does the batteries last [ Later


----------



## ahunter55 (Aug 17, 2009)

rcmjr-I have the same tinnitus as you. Maybe "some" loss but I'm still fortunate to hear everything in the woods ect. for the most part & I only need magnifier glasses to read small print.


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

I hear OK, but some very high frequencies are gone. A few years ago I had my hearing tested to see if a hearing aid would help and my hearing fell right on the line; a hearing aid would help in some areas, but I can hear well enough in other areas that I can get along without one. For now my hearing is fine without an aid. 

I do find that my hearing comes and goes a lot depending on what the wife is saying, but that's common with most guys our age.

Automan


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

edthearcher said:


> yes but than i have 2 hearing aids in my ears, i can even hear my wife fart


Hearing aids would be a big help for me, but the cost is pretty high. Also, I now have an excuse to not pay attention to my wife when she's talking about something I have no interest in.

Allen


----------



## Griffin1 (Dec 13, 2017)

I certainly have hearing loss but I can still hear the arrow hitting out to about 50 yards


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

I just got hearing aids to correct some issues. Before and after the hearing aids I could hear an arrow hit at 60 yards but couldn't hear someone next to me talking if there was background noise.


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

Nick728 said:


> I just got hearing aids to correct some issues. Before and after the hearing aids I could hear an arrow hit at 60 yards but couldn't hear someone next to me talking if there was background noise.


Background noise is a MAJOR issue for me also during conversations. It has gotten to the point that at times, I just consider myself out of the conversation and don't even try to listen. I get tired of saying "what?".


----------



## Nick728 (Oct 19, 2014)

SDMac said:


> Background noise is a MAJOR issue for me also during conversations. It has gotten to the point that at times, I just consider myself out of the conversation and don't even try to listen. I get tired of saying "what?".


It's a joy to be out with the boys and hear every word from everyone! No more what, excuse me, what did he say...


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
Hey guys, has any one tried those ear buds with a pocket amplifier. Thanks [ Later


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

I have no problem hearing the arrow hit the target...my problem is I can't hear it when it doesn't hit the target!
TV is a problem. Have to wear earphones to make out what's being said.
Hearing aids are out of the question....thousands and no guarantee they'll work.


----------



## Unk Bond (Aug 1, 2004)

Hello All
I was thinking about these. $70 [ Later


----------



## greg ledger (Oct 5, 2017)

I have gotten to the point where I have to have someone go with me turkey hunting, just to pinpoint the gobble.Once within 100 yards or so, I can kind of manage.


----------



## 74Superlead (Jan 19, 2009)

After playing in a R&R band for 30+ years I have hearing loss. I wear a hearing aid in my left ear as it is more prominent in that ear. I still make and record music even though the loss... All that said - hearing arrow impact is not an issue because the frequencies I have lost are far higher than the thwack of an arrow. Do yourself a favor - and get your hearing checked. It is good to know what frequencies are lacking, then you can tell your wife to speak at the higher frequencies that you can't hear - since she's already telling you that you don't listen....:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

A few years back I had become real frustrated and quite frankly bored with deer hunting. It was because I wasn't hearing wild life. IF I heard a deer it was in dry oak leaves and it was within 15 yards. A buddy convinced me to just try Walkers game ears......... it was weird but I realized I had to get my ears checked out. In 2015 I bought a real nice set of hearing aids from CostCo and I very soon wished I had done it a few years earlier! It did take me about 6 months to get used to such things as wind and road noise.

My hearing will never be what it once was BUT at least now on quiet days in the woods I can again hear squirrels, birds, turkeys and deer that aren't in my pocket. I'll never hear a deer slowly walking at 150 yards again but I can hear much more than I once did!


----------



## SDMac (Sep 20, 2016)

74Superlead said:


> After playing in a R&R band for 30+ years I have hearing loss. I wear a hearing aid in my left ear as it is more prominent in that ear. I still make and record music even though the loss... All that said - hearing arrow impact is not an issue because the frequencies I have lost are far higher than the thwack of an arrow. Do yourself a favor - and get your hearing checked. It is good to know what frequencies are lacking, then you can tell your wife to speak at the higher frequencies that you can't hear - since she's already telling you that you don't listen....:wink:


LOL... It's called "SELECTIVE" hearing, not impaired hearing.


----------



## thawkins (Jan 12, 2018)

Just got a new pair of hearing aides after using my old ones for about 8 yrs....wow the new ones are so much better at reducing wind and background noise in restaurants and while driving. I took them turkey hunting a couple days ago and was able to easily hear that distant gobbler responding to my call. The old hearing aides would never pick up gobbles. So, it seems that digital technology is keeping up with my continual hearing loss. I should not of waited so long to upgrade. Fortunately, I recently had to get a medicare advantage insurance plan and it paid about a quarter of the cost for the new aides. I haven't tried shooting at 60 yds yet, but I can clearly hear hits at 30 outdoors.


----------



## jrd22 (Apr 27, 2016)

Can't hear much without my hearing aids, tinnitus and severe hearing loss (heavy equipment, etc, no hearing protection). If you think you have hearing loss, it's probably worse than you think. I told my boys I would get hearing aids when they stopped talking to me because it was a PITA. They said I better make an appointment tomorrow. Costco, only way to go. Top brands, free hearing checks, and the hearing aids are at least 50% less than at an independent hearing aid store. I've found the hearing aid specialists at Costco are generally really good, only one I didn't like over the last 18 years. Do yourself a favor and don't settle for not being able to follow conversations, get hearing aids.


----------



## Colobull (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm in my mid-60's. I was warned at a very early age, by someone who had severely damaged theirs, to protect my hearing. Now I consider it some of the best advice I ever got. I got a lot of razzing for wearing earplugs to concerts when I was young. Nowadays I can still hear the music ( often all to well...) and still use earplugs often. I'm thankful the woods are still alive for me.


----------



## Buffalo1 (Apr 14, 2008)

After I got busted by a doe that slipped in on me at 24 yds. I decided to get hearing aids. Hasn't happened again. 

PS- I don't wear them with hunting with a gun. I think the sound of the gun going off would pretty much end all hearing.


----------



## Polaris13 (Oct 6, 2018)

Even though my hearing is declining, I can still hear the arrow hit the target. Seeing it is another matter all together....


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Have been extreming lucky as have never used much hearing protection & still have fairly good hearing. My wife is 13 years younger & she has hearing loss so I know what that is all about. So I am grateful to still have good hearing.


----------



## Freedom15 (Oct 8, 2015)

Yes as long as I have my hearing aids on


----------



## Seadonist (Jan 5, 2015)

Fortunately I can still hear things like arrows hitting the animal because in the woods, there is no background noise. My hearing loss is very obvious when there is background noise. Busy restaurants, crowds and places with a lot of background noise, I can’t hear a word anyone is saying. All I see is lips moving. In those situations, I just sit, nod and smile. People must think I’m either anti social or a prick but I just can’t hear them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Joe in Tennesee (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm pretty new to Archery Talk and just read this thread. A couple other folks mentioned getting hearing aids at Costco and I wanted to chime in about them. I'm 60 years old and got hearing aids from Costco 2 years ago last December. They've helped me a lot and their prices can't be beat by the places like Beltone. I paid around $1700.00 for mine including all the testing and setup. They clean them anytime I'm in the store and do follow up exams for free as long as your a member. A 6 month supply of batteries is only about $10.00 for mine. 
I've had hearing loss for several years but never wanted to drop several thousand dollars for hearing aids. 
I just wanted to know that Costco is an affordable alternative to improve your hearing.


----------



## moecarama (May 17, 2005)

63 yr old I can with a modified walkers game ear been using it for years with a custom earpiece, it enhanced my hearing; just could'nt pinpoint direction with it on. I had a hearing test two weeks ago (couldn't get into SAM's Club for evaluation); the audiologist confirmed my high frequency range loss. so, I will be getting a set of hearing aides soon with blue tooth capability to connect to my cellphone. The tinnitus is just something, I will have to deal with too; from going unprotected while working as a heavy wheel/ tracked vehicle mechanic, firearms and explosives.


----------



## OLD ROPER (Oct 4, 2012)

Freedom15 said:


> Yes as long as I have my hearing aids on


I'm with you.


----------



## Dale_B1 (Jan 31, 2004)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Can U still hear your arrow or that deer or a squirrel cutting. [ Later


LOL geting old not deaf yet!


----------



## Alaska at heart (Aug 25, 2009)

SDMac said:


> Background noise is a MAJOR issue for me also during conversations. It has gotten to the point that at times, I just consider myself out of the conversation and don't even try to listen. I get tired of saying "what?".


I agree that background noise makes it really difficult to differentiate for declining ears. I've lost some upper range as well.....cannot hear the sound of the microwave alarm going off when my mug of tea is ready. One morning I forgot and heard my wife get out of bed and come downstairs. She went into the kitchen.....heard the microwave shut rather forcefully......then she poked her head in my office and said, "Your tea has been ready for 15 minutes!!!"......yikes!!! I too had childhood ear infections and have suffered with pretty severe allergies for most of my adult life. My dad had hearing loss, but I thought it was due to being a carpenter with all the power saws and pounding....plus being a WWII tank gunner. Guess it runs in our family.


----------



## 3drcher (Jan 8, 2016)

my hearing aids helped but high winds are still an issue


----------



## Twlewis (Mar 13, 2019)

I have two hearing aids. they have multi channels available so I had my audiologist set one of the channels up for my outdoor archery. can hear the arrow it the target at 50 yds. Now if could see a little better!


----------



## Stringwalker60 (Apr 15, 2018)

just got new hearing aids i am hoping for a better season now that i can hear again


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Just got my HA on Saturday. Later that day, went to to the indoor range. As the kids would say in the other forums: OMG!
I could hear the arrow scrape the rest on the draw, the release sounded like a .22 in my ear, and the arrow scraping down the rest, then the flight, then smacking the target
How do people live with all this noise?!?
I got high dollar, 128 channel HA's and they need some tweaking. Even in noisy mode, and volume all the way down, its just sensory overload. Too much high frequency at this point.
Not to mention I could hear all the other background noise and conversations going on in the shop. Too much distraction. I have enough trouble concentrating with out spying on all the conversations in the room.
They are slaved to my phone so I put on some smooth jazz on low. This turns off the hearing aide function and I was back to my "normal ignorance" of noise. A trip back to DR to get them updated.


----------



## Ricky San (Sep 4, 2018)

Unk Bond said:


> Hello All
> Can U still hear your arrow or that deer or a squirrel cutting. [ Later


Still can hear the sound my arrow hit especially the difference when hitting the Gold. However, certain some high frequency sound i can't hear now.


----------



## Roddybob (Jun 6, 2018)

Not even with my hearing aids in.


----------



## Dudlee (Apr 23, 2017)

If the woods are quiet I can.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

What JRD 22 Said! You don't realize how much you have lost until you try a HA out. Tanks, Artillery, Small Arms, chainsaws, Chipper all take a toll on your ears. Hearing loss is cumulative and not repairable. Go see Costco or Sam's, get the free test and they will let you try samples out in the store to see the affect and help you can get. I bought the high dollar set from Sam's because I wanted the Bluetooth connectivity to the iPhone and frankly I didn't want a 1/2 measure of success. As I posted BOVE , my fist comment when I put them on was" How do you people live with all this noise!?" It takes some adjustment and getting used to hearing what you have been missing for al these years but its worth it and a lot less annoying to those around you. ( Huh, what, say again...)


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

Well I can if I am inside out side is a lot harder and depends how far away the target is.


----------



## dustoffer (Jan 24, 2009)

I'ma "one-eared bowhunter" due to fireworks when I was maybe 12? Remember the Black Cats? I'm a lefty and lit one, drew back to throw it and it went off right outside my ear. "Phone" hasn't quit ringing since-- I do have a hearing aid in the bad ear and it helps--but is in no way as good as my other ear. That makes it hard for me to ID direction sounds/noises are coming from. And, in a noisy environment---forget it.

This is a tough lesson but kids need to learn it---those earbuds are channelling the sound directly into their eardrums and if I can hear it sitting beside them, then they are surely destroying their hearing dB by dB. Maybe by the time their hearing is gone science will have perfected the artificial ear or ear transplant.


----------



## bionicman (May 8, 2019)

I have some hearing loss due to playing trumpet in the school band and orchestra. Our section always sat, or marched, right in front of the drums, and boy, did they beat loud!! Also, worked with my father in a tool-and -die shop, by the presses, without ear protection. So, now it's time for payback. I do have problems with low pitch sounds. So, when men talk, I need to concentrate more. My wife finally convinced me to buy hearing aids last year. They do help. I should use them more often.


----------



## 1diamondshooter (Jun 3, 2019)

^^^^^^^
What he said


----------



## Hank D Thoreau (Dec 9, 2008)

I can still hear the long field and target shots hit paper. Often I cannot hear the arrow impact if it does not hit the paper. That may be my only way to know that I am on the target since I often cannot see the arrow at the longer distances. If I do manage to see the arrow heading for the center and I hear no sound, I figure that I hit the center which is tenderized by the compound shooters (I shoot a World Archery legal barebow). At long distances the arrow can look on line and heading for the middle but fall below the paper. The high trajectory shots of recurve bows can fool you. Those are the frustrating shots, when you thought you hit the middle but ended up with a miss. It is double frustrating if you shot your remaining arrows based on the performance of the miss.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

My biggest problem is trying to watch tv. I wear headphones to watch tv and that works, even though I look like an alien or ATC. I miss quite a bit of conversation in a crowded room.

Just wondering if those Costco HA's help in those situations.


----------



## carpfisher3 (Dec 17, 2017)

Yes they will help. The most important thing is to get tested and identify where your frequency loss is. They can tune the HA to bring that back and you can rejoin the conversation, and take off your TV headset. The test is free and the HA come in a large price range.


----------



## Mindful (Sep 6, 2017)

Yes to all three........and I am grateful! My dad was very hard of hearing due to workplace noise and I promised myself I would do what I could to protect mine........


----------



## Rrat (Feb 28, 2015)

yes


----------



## PAULORMIKE (Aug 22, 2019)

Yes, except when I miss the bale! I have some mid-range hearing loss but I can still hear it at 50 meters. but when you are in a tournament there are so many hits I can't tell which one was mine anyway. Hearing seem to be particularly bad when I am watching archery videos and the wife wants me to do something!


----------



## automan26 (Oct 21, 2002)

There's one frequency that is a common hearing issue for a lot of men.....
The frequency of the wife's voice.LOL. For some odd reason, that sound very often just doesn't seem to register.

Automan


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

I can now with hearing aids. Probably some of the best money I've ever spent.:mg:


----------



## Thomas Campbell (Apr 3, 2019)

I have trouble hearing my young grand daughters voice but I can still hear my arrow hit the target at 72


----------



## gemihur (Jan 23, 2009)

I can hear pretty well in the woods, but I can't seem to pick up much when my wife is giving me the chore list.


----------



## Andy_W7ATR (Dec 27, 2014)

Yup, can still here mine.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Kstigall said:


> A few years back I had become real frustrated and quite frankly bored with deer hunting. It was because I wasn't hearing wild life. IF I heard a deer it was in dry oak leaves and it was within 15 yards. A buddy convinced me to just try Walkers game ears......... it was weird but I realized I had to get my ears checked out. In 2015 I bought a real nice set of hearing aids from CostCo and I very soon wished I had done it a few years earlier! It did take me about 6 months* to get used to such things as wind and road noise.*
> 
> My hearing will never be what it once was BUT at least now on quiet days in the woods I can again hear squirrels, birds, turkeys and deer that aren't in my pocket. I'll never hear a deer slowly walking at 150 yards again but I can hear much more than I once did!


All one has to do is tell the doctor what is wrong and they can turn down that frequency so you can hear it as normal hearing should be.
It takes a couple months to really figure what sounds are too loud. Just tell the doctor, he will take care of it. I've been to the doctor for about 8 different adjustments in a year. Wind while driving and road noise, I now just put it on driving mode. In a busy place whith a lot of conversation, I just put it on crowd. Get a phone call, put it on telephone mode and the sound from the telephone travels through both hearing aids. Like I said, If you tell the doctor, with the more expensive ones they can fix it.:wink:


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

Thomas Campbell said:


> I have trouble hearing my young grand daughters voice but I can still hear my arrow hit the target at 72


Same here only 67 yo. I pick up my granddaughter from school. She if 5 and gets in the car all excited to tell me about the day. She is in the back seat, I couldn't hear a word. I just answered yea, uh huh. One day after getting home, she looked at me and said did you hear me? It was at that point I really considered getting mine.


----------



## thirdhandman (Nov 2, 2009)

automan26 said:


> There's one frequency that is a common hearing issue for a lot of men.....
> The frequency of the wife's voice.LOL. For some odd reason, that sound very often just doesn't seem to register.
> 
> Automan


LOL. I think that is more of a filter than a hearing loss. We call it selective hearing.:wink:


----------



## oldcaptainrusty (Mar 28, 2020)

My hearing aids has improved my hearing in a lot of different areas. Haven't been able to try them out while I'm hunting yet as I'm just getting back into it; but based on what I'm hearing better in every day life, I'm looking forward to trying it in the woods.


----------



## bowglo (Jul 16, 2019)

Been wearing hearing aids for 10 years still can't understand if more than two people are talking can hear a squirrel if he is running haven't heard a deer walking for 20 years


----------



## Konk1 (Jan 12, 2021)

I have selective hearing when it comes the the wife, but in the woods I don't have any issues. The eyesight on the other hand, well......


----------

